# How to update profile as a new TTOC Member?



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

Just bought a TTOC membership and wondered how I go about updating my profile? Tried logging out of the forum and logging back in with email address but that made no difference.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Davo, Once your get your Email with membership No. follow instructions in link.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

PM & market place access is still a manual operation so let me know if not avail & I will PM admin. 
Hoggy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi I don't finish work until nine thirty so it'll be sometime after that 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for the info. Had my order confirmation email but no email with member number will that take a little while to come through?


----------



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Wallsendmag think you have just answered my question


----------



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay, got the email confirmation and now setup my sig. Just need the option to PM and marketplace now, are you able to help Hoggy? Yeah I know I'm being Impatient


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Davo, Hopefully wallsendmag will fix it for you, otherwise I will PM someone else. Try PM & For Sale sect again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only people who can do it are myself, JohnH and Jae.

But I've sorted it out now anyway


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Davo, Hopefully wallsendmag will fix it for you,
> Hoggy.


Wouldn't that be sensible :roll:


----------



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the help, I now have everything 8)


----------

